# Your chance to make a difference - donate to Marc's 2008 Pan Mass Challenge



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd like to first and foremost thank everyone who gave last year to my Pan Mass Challenge bike ride. It was a great success and I raised about *$6900*! Total fundraising was around *$32 million.*

I'd first like to thank all my sponsors on the site from last year, in no particular order-
*
Jerry (OldSnowboarderME)
Ski Resort Observer
Randi and Tim Evil (MRGisEvil and Mr. Evil)
Brian and Sev (bvibert and severine)
Johnathan (Sky)
Austin (awf170)
*

I can't thank you enough for your help.  AZer's contriubtions total a little over $300, matched by my employer.  It's a great cause.

I'm again riding the two day, 190 mile route from Sturbridge to P-town.  The minimum required amount this year is $4,000 per rider, so please, donate what you can.  I know things are financially a little rougher this year than they were last year for most people, but it really is a worthy cause.

100% of your money goes to the Jimmy Fund and the Dana Farber Cancer Institute.  All donations are matched by my employer, dollar for dollar.

I'm contributing $500 of my own money this year.  Twice what I did last year.

Also this year, anyone donating $100 or more gets a PMC all cotton ball cap and anyone donating over $200 gets a PMC golf shirt.  My treat.

And I'm considering an exclusive offer for the AZer that donates the most - one day of skiing with me, anywhere desired, my treat.  How could anyone pass up that offer?

Actually, that may turn out to be a deterrent... but anyway.  If people are interested in skiing with me, I let whoever is in the running know who donates the most and give everyone the opportunity to win.  You can donate more than once.

Speaking of... donating is very simple just go to my website... www.MarcPMC.com or for the spelling challenged, www.MarkPMC.com... it forwards to my account at www.pmc.org where you can read more about the event and donate by credit card.

For anyone wishing to donate by check or Paypal, PM me or email me.  Anyone that donated last year, since I now have your mailing address (muahahaha) you'll be getting a letter and a self addressed, stamped envelope.  If you donate by credit card, you can just toss the envelope, or better yet, get a friend to donate, and give it to them.

Again, thanks to all who helped last year, and thanks in advance to anyone who gives this year.  If you have any questions about the whole thing, feel free to fire away.

Best,
Marc

*Edit:* the event is August 2nd and 3rd this year, but like last year, I can accept donations up through the end of September.  The earlier the better though.  I'll set the cutoff at September 10, so I have time to get in the paperwork for the matching donations.  Also, check and see if your employer will match your donation, a lot of companies do.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2008)

When is the cutoff for the donations? Looked quick, but didn't it didn't jump out at me.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> When is the cutoff for the donations? Looked quick, but didn't it didn't jump out at me.



Ah, good man, thanks for reminding me... not til the end of September.  Editing original post...


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

Bump for the night crew.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Jerry, I knew I could count on you.

GSS won't donate, he'd have to give up some beer or a steak at Outback to help the sick little kids with cancer.  I don't see that happening...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> Thanks Jerry, I knew I could count on you.
> 
> GSS won't donate, he'd have to give up some beer or a steak at Outback to help the sick little kids with cancer.  I don't see that happening...



Hey why are you bringing me into this???


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

Easy target.  :dunce:

Plus it's a good cause.

Plus you're young, single and work full time.

I'll tell you one thing, I'd take back a lot of my ill will and bad things I've said about you if you had it in you to put up some green.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

I just put $30 on the gold card...


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just put $30 on the gold card...



Thank you GSS, that's enough to shut me up.  Good on ya.  If by chance our paths ever cross I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2008)

Well done - great cause!   :beer:


----------



## Marc (Jul 17, 2008)

dmc said:


> Well done - great cause!   :beer:



Thanks for the kind words D... :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

Great job Marc,  the donation's been made


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hey why are you bringing me into this???





Marc said:


> Easy target.  :dunce:
> 
> Plus it's a good cause.
> 
> ...





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just put $30 on the gold card...





OldsnowboarderME said:


> So you will be come a well rounded person and not just self centered .. besides it is good for your karma .





OldsnowboarderME said:


> Excellent .. I am impressed .. we all now see another side to your personality and it is a good one for a change..





Marc said:


> Thank you GSS, that's enough to shut me up.  Good on ya.  If by chance our paths ever cross I'll buy you a beer.









My name is Steeze.


----------



## Marc (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW.

Thanks for the quick responses AZer's, in no particular order - Jerry (OSME), Doug (GSS), Randi + Tim (The Evils), Jens (wa-loaf), Dr. Jeff, and Paul-

Best response yet, your donations alone total *$530*.

And Dr. Jeff is in the lead to ski with me, if he so chooses.  Plus I take back all the bad stuff I've said about dentists over the years.  Well, most of it, anyway.

New motivation - 

If I get over $1,000 in donations from AZ, I'll pin a big Alpine Zone sign to the back of my jersey on Sunday, with Greg's permission of course.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2008)

Bump...come on guys..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bump...come on guys..




hey, I did my part already


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd like to thank GSS for bumping this thread.






wait, what?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'd like to thank GSS for bumping this thread.



I'd venture a guess that you'll more than likely get to make the same post a few more time Paul. 

Bet what the heck, since it is a GREAT cause,  I'll thanks GSS for the bump too


----------



## Marc (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd like to thank all you guys for the bumps and the money.  Says a lot about a person when it comes time to pony up some dough for a good cause.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jul 17, 2008)

Good job, Marc.  My donation is in.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

Bump..Anybody else????  Bueller  Bueller...Ferris Bueller


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 18, 2008)

Has AlpineZone contribution reached 1k yet? COME ON GUYS! This is for a good cause!! I'll tell ya what, whoever donates the most from AlpineZone will get an autograph picture in the mail of yours truly:







That's a collector's item right there.


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2008)

Love It!!!!


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Has AlpineZone contribution reached 1k yet? COME ON GUYS! This is for a good cause!! I'll tell ya what, whoever donates the most from AlpineZone will get an autograph picture in the mail of yours truly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, thanks for the support, someday that's going to be worth a lot of money, I'm sure.


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Good job, Marc.  My donation is in.



Thanks for the support, BMM!


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

AZ contributions are up to $620.  Good job guys.


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

With Randi's picture, I can also offer this one autographed-






From the AZ cannon outting.  :dunce:


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

bumpity


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I was hoping it would be kind of a Miley Cyrus pose ...



to the top


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 19, 2008)

Just donated, good luck Marc, great cause to ride for!

See what I can do to get some more donations!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 19, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I was hoping it would be kind of a Miley Cyrus pose ...



There you are gramps! I thought you might've fallen asleep in the bath tub or something! :lol:

YES! Come on, guys! Give a little something! It's for a good cause! And don't try telling me you can spend the year skiing and buying all this fancy equipment but you can't spare 10 bucks for charity.


----------



## Sky (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude...got your letter in the mail yesterday.

I'll hit you up on the web site.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## severine (Jul 19, 2008)

We got the letter the day after we donated through the website.... I feel like I need to mail you something now to make up for the stamps you used.  :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jul 20, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Just donated, good luck Marc, great cause to ride for!
> 
> See what I can do to get some more donations!



John, thank you so much!  Your donation was very generous, and if you can get a few more people you know, it would be absolutely fantastic!  If you want anything let me know... I can email you my fundraising letter if it'd help...



Sky said:


> Dude...got your letter in the mail yesterday.
> 
> I'll hit you up on the web site.
> 
> Thanks for doing this.



Thanks a lot Sky, for this year and for being there with me from the start.



severine said:


> We got the letter the day after we donated through the website.... I feel like I need to mail you something now to make up for the stamps you used.  :lol:



  Thanks for the donation.  If you happen to know anyone that wants to donate by check, give the envelope to them.



Thank you again AZer's, huge support so far this year, $1,140 from this website alone.  Just unbelievable, I can't tell you how much it means to me and everyone we ride for.

And so everyone knows John's now in the lead to ski with Marc for a day if he so chooses :dunce:


----------



## Marc (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you to everyone else keeping this thread visible too.

I'll be back later today after a punishing 65 miles with over 5000 ft of climbing.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2008)

Marc, thanks for putting all this effort towards a good cause.

I hope your ride went well today.


----------



## Marc (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks B, the ride went as expected... pretty miserable.  Man was it hot.  I went through 4 liters of liquids.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 21, 2008)

Done8)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

I donated this weekend. It won't get me a free ski day with Bill Murray, but I already met him once in an elevator in NYC while on a school trip for the World Affairs Club in high school.


----------



## Marc (Jul 21, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Done8)





Moe Ghoul said:


> I donated this weekend. It won't get me a free ski day with Bill Murray, but I already met him once in an elevator in NYC while on a school trip for the World Affairs Club in high school.



Thanks guys, Moe, I saw someone donated from Philly, wasn't sure it was you but I had a feeling.

Jeff- I'll make sure to try not to mention you're missing half your fork the next time we go riding


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jul 21, 2008)

Bump


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Bump



A bump skier bumping a thread..brilliant...donate some money..for real..I did and I'm cool..don't you want to be cool..


----------



## Marc (Jul 22, 2008)

BMM did donate... unless you were just talking to other people who might be reading this thread...


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A bump skier bumping a thread..brilliant...donate some money..for real..I did and I'm cool..don't you want to be cool..



Dude... Just donate your cash and relax!   
There's been a lot of $ raised from here...


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jul 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A bump skier bumping a thread..brilliant...donate some money..for real..I did and I'm cool..don't you want to be cool..





I did donate.  




Just because you haven't reached the level of "bump skier" yet doesn't mean you have to be a jack@$$ :wink: :lol:  Actually, after re-reading, it sounds like you were talking to other folks who may not have donated yet.



Oh, and..... BUMP


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> Also this year, anyone donating $100 or more gets a PMC all cotton ball cap and anyone donating over $200 gets a PMC golf shirt.  My treat.
> *
> And I'm considering an exclusive offer for the AZer that donates the most - one day of skiing with me, anywhere desired, my treat. * How could anyone pass up that offer?
> 
> ...


I have made a donation and will double it if you get your bike project done by July 30th!

If I donate the most, I expect to ski with you at MaryJane, make it bump camp at Mary Jane!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I did donate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I was talking to other people and now you look like the jackass:uzi:I was actually complimenting you on your bump...anyway people donate...so Marc can get a Tote bag..lmfao


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jul 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah I was talking to other people and now you look like the jackass:uzi:I was actually complimenting you on your bump...anyway people donate...so Marc can get a Tote bag..lmfao



Why, thank you so much for the compliment, GSS.  So kind! 







Bump.  

Good show of support thus far.  But a good cause deserves only the best!


----------



## Marc (Jul 22, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I have made a donation and will double it if you get your bike project done by July 30th!
> 
> If I donate the most, I expect to ski with you at MaryJane, make it bump camp at Mary Jane!



More thanks are due to deadheadskier, our fearless leader Greg, and the lovely Trekchick.

Who has made a very generous donation and offer.  This will be very good motivation to me.  Good thing I'm tapering off my road riding next week so I'll have time to work on the MTB...   We'll see about that MJ bump camp........

Thanks again to everyone, I hope this will be my most successful fund raising yet.  I'll also be riding with an AZ logo Sunday.  I'll get some pictures of that to share with you all.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> More thanks are due to deadheadskier, our fearless leader Greg, and the lovely Trekchick.
> 
> Who has made a very generous donation and offer.  This will be very good motivation to me.  Good thing I'm tapering off my road riding next week so I'll have time to work on the MTB...   We'll see about that MJ bump camp........
> 
> Thanks again to everyone, I hope this will be my most successful fund raising yet.  *I'll also be riding with an AZ logo Sunday.*  I'll get some pictures of that to share with you all.


I'll double it again if you wear one of these stickers!


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2008)

Done.  Haha, what the hell, I'm going to be in p-town, no one will give it a second look.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Done.  Haha, what the hell, I'm going to be in p-town, no one will give it a second look.


PM me your address and I'll send you one!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Done.  Haha, what the hell, I'm going to be in p-town, no one will give it a second look.




That is a VERY true statement!  Heck, you could place that sticker smack dab in the middle of the butt of your bike shorts and it still wouldn't like get more than a token quick glance in p-town 

If you've never been to p'town Trek,  here's what we mean:


























Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Ski Diva (Jul 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I'll double it again if you wear one of these stickers!



Hey, I'd be remiss if I didn't donate, too!

Consider it done.


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2008)

Ski Diva said:


> Hey, I'd be remiss if I didn't donate, too!
> 
> Consider it done.



Thanks Ski Diva!  I'll send some pics your way


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> That is a VERY true statement!  Heck, you could place that sticker smack dab in the middle of the butt of your bike shorts and it still wouldn't like get more than a token quick glance in p-town
> 
> If you've never been to p'town Trek,  here's what we mean:
> 
> ...



Those from your personal collection dr jeff?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Those from your personal collection dr jeff?



I'm the green guy on the right


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm the green guy on the right



Ah, I had you pegged as the nurse in the first pic.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Ah, I had you pegged as the nurse in the first pic.




Nope, but I do have an outfit like that which I wear at work


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

I got the usual thank you letter after donating, which I glossed over, until SkiDiva brought it to my attention.
This is impressive.  Marc, Kudos on your huge contribution to this worth while effort.



> In 2007, the PMC donated 100% of every rider-raised dollar directly to cancer research and treatment at Dana-Farber Cancer Institute through its Jimmy Fund. The PMC generates over 50 percent of the Jimmy Fund's annual revenue. In 2007, the event raised and contributed $33 million to the Jimmy Fund, bringing its 28-year contribution to more than $204 million. The PMC's 2008 goal is to raise $34 million for the Jimmy Fund - crucial funds that are making a difference in the lives of cancer patients around the world.


----------



## roark (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm in. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I got the usual thank you letter after donating, which I glossed over, until SkiDiva brought it to my attention.
> This is impressive.  Marc, Kudos on your huge contribution to this worth while effort.





It's also the oldest athletic fundraiser in the country, as well as by far the biggest to date.  I feel very lucky and honored to be able to partake.



roark said:


> I'm in. Enjoy the ride.



Thanks mang, I will.  Hope we can catch up again this winter.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I got the usual thank you letter after donating, which I glossed over, until SkiDiva brought it to my attention.
> This is impressive.  Marc, Kudos on your huge contribution to this worth while effort.



This one is slightly different in terms of the percentage of the donation that goes towards actual research as opposed to overhead in some other events such as relay for life(the american cancer society)

http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=6495


----------



## Marc (Jul 27, 2008)

Bumper cars.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 29, 2008)

I got my stickers in the mail. Did you?

How is the bike project coming...........tick tick tick!


----------



## Marc (Jul 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I got my stickers in the mail. Did you?
> 
> How is the bike project coming...........tick tick tick!



Got my sticker.  Bike project is good... in that I have all the pieces.  I might work on it tonight.  I think I can press my headset with my bench vice... it def. opens wide enough.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 29, 2008)

Marc said:


> Got my sticker.  Bike project is good... in that I have all the pieces.  I might work on it tonight.  I think I can press my headset with my bench vice... it def. opens wide enough.


BUT will you get it done in time to get the bonus bucks for your ride?
Tick Tick Tick!
:-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to check my mailbox for stickers..


----------



## Marc (Jul 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> BUT will you get it done in time to get the bonus bucks for your ride?
> Tick Tick Tick!
> :-D



Haha, well yeah.  I don't mean to sound like an arrogrant prick, but bike building is kinda old hat to me now.  Most of the time (knocks wood) quick and painless.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I need to check my mailbox for stickers..


Do you want a "I'm a SkiDiva" Sticker too!
I can arrange it!

I may even have a spare FKNA Sticker laying around.  Maybe Marc needs that to apply near his ski diva sticker.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 31, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I have made a donation and will double it if you get your bike project done by July 30th!
> 
> If I donate the most, I expect to ski with you at MaryJane, make it bump camp at Mary Jane!


It seems that Marc has stepped up to the plate and is doing nicely on his bike project.
Since he's made this kind of progress, I have granted him an extension to Midnight today July 31st, to get the chain and cables on.
I am extremely impressed with this bike, and his valiant effort to get it done for such a worthy cause.
Kudos!


Marc said:


> Meh, I don't need your generosity.
> 
> No wait, actually I do, since it's not really complete yet.  I need to cable the bike and put the chain on, but everything else is done.  See below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll have pics of my jersey w/ the AZ and SkiDiva logos tonight hopefully too....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2008)

To the top..and yes I want stickers...ski diva stickers would be sick..then maybe I can get some groupies like IHartSkiing..lol


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> To the top..and yes I want stickers...ski diva stickers would be sick..then maybe I can get some groupies like IHartSkiing..lol


Pm me your address and I'll send you some stickers.


----------



## Marc (Jul 31, 2008)

Alright peoples..... here's the damned bike... cables, chain and all-


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 31, 2008)

Can you post a video of it shifting though all the gears so we can check the deraleur alignment


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks good Marc, but you should really put a bash guard on it:flame:


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 31, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Can you post a video of it shifting though all the gears so we can check the deraleur alignment





o3jeff said:


> Looks good Marc, but you should really put a bash guard on it:flame:



Since you and B are the technical inspectors, shall I take this under advisement?
:idea:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like it is all there to me and knowing how meticulous Marc seems to be with things it would be safe to say he did everything right the first time.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 31, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like it is all there to me and knowing how meticulous Marc seems to be with things it would be safe to say he did everything right the first time.


This little challenge is going to cost me!
Double, or triple my donation, plus dinner at Abasin for the bvibert(s) and the o3jeff(s).


Marc, enjoy the ride!
Hope this made the project a bit of fun for you.
All for a great cause, and some fun with friends, eh?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks complete to me, but damn, that rear derailer cable is freakin long! 

Doesn't look too stick friendly to me..


----------



## dmc (Jul 31, 2008)

what... no rockring?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2008)

1 other thing, where's the p'town approved front basket???







Great job!  Not just with the bike, but the entire ride!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Looks complete to me, but damn, that rear derailer cable is freakin long!
> 
> Doesn't look too stick friendly to me..


I noticed the cable, too, but thought I'd be nice.


----------



## Marc (Aug 1, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I noticed the cable, too, but thought I'd be nice.



It`s like that because the cable boss on the seat stay is very low and close to the derailleur.  If it was shorter the loop would be too tight.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 1, 2008)

Marc said:


> It`s like that because the cable boss on the seat stay is very low and close to the derailleur.  If it was shorter the loop would be too tight.



I dunno,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looks like a twig catcher to me


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2008)

drjeff said:


> 1 other thing, where's the p'town approved front basket???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Marc (Aug 1, 2008)

Alright all, I'm signing off for the night.  I'll be waking up at 4:30 tomorrow to start in Sturbridge.

Thank you all for your support, and don't forget, donations are good until September!

I have a new phone... so maybe I'll post an update tomorrow from MMA


----------



## Marc (Aug 1, 2008)

One last thing.... fundraising is now past $3300 w/ the checks I have, which means with the corporate match from FM, I'm up over $6700 again, Heavy Hitter status for the second year in a row!!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2008)

Good luck this weekend Marc and don't let us down.

Be safe.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 1, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## severine (Aug 1, 2008)

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2008)

I wish you good luck, but I don't think you'll need it.  Have fun!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 2, 2008)

Marc said:


> One last thing.... fundraising is now past $3300 w/ the checks I have, which means with the corporate match from FM, I'm up over $6700 again, Heavy Hitter status for the second year in a row!!


Ooooof, sorry, forgot to up my ante yesterday.  Did it, as promised when I got in from my bike ride and movie in the wee hrs of the morning.
Thanks for making it fun to donate.  Go get 'em!

* Don't forget pics of you with the SkiDiva Sticker!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

We expect a detailed TR!!!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We expect a detailed TR!!!!!


Still waiting.  Did I miss it somewhere?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Still waiting.  Did I miss it somewhere?



nah..Marc seems to dissapear sometimes..he's not a crazy OCD internet head like you and me..


----------



## Marc (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey, give a guy a break, I didn't get in until 9 last night... we were sitting in traffic on the bus back from Boston at the 84/Mass Pike interchange for like 45 min.

I'll get up a detailed report later tonight.  For now, here are two pics from the event.  I tried to get one of me wearing my jersey in Ptown, but my camera/phone didn't have enough battery left to take a picture.  If I wasn't riding all by my lonesome, maybe someone else could have taken a picture, but oh well.

The second one is the jersey I wore on the second day from Borne to Ptown.  That's taken on a desk in the dorm at MMA if you're wondering.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I guess you survived at least.  Nice jersey.  I'll be looking forward to a detailed report.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 4, 2008)

Glad everything went well!


----------



## Marc (Aug 4, 2008)

You guys are going to be sorry you asked for a detailed report.

I hope you like reading, this is going to be a long one.  I'm done with Friday and Saturday.  One day to go and pushing 8 pages.  I'll probably just attach it as a PDF file.  If you're dedicated though, I'm sure you'll read it all


----------



## Marc (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, I don't know if anyone is going to read through this, since it is 11 pages, but I'm making it available to whomever is interested.  I had to upload in two parts due to file size restrictions.

If you read any part of it, make sure to read the last paragraph of Part 2.  I've type it boldface and it is especially important if you donated.

This is just a rough draft.  I literally finished writing five minutes ago.  I'm going to be revising it and fixing mistakes as I find them and then sending it out to my donors so wait until I post up a final draft before you start hammering me on grammar and spelling.

Thanks again to all who donated.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 4, 2008)

Wowzers, quite the TR, I almost felt the stale hot dorm air and the sweat dripping down my back while trying to sleep. good thing you were exhausted from the day's ride. Message therapy rocks.  Congrats and well done, Murray.


----------



## Marc (Aug 4, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Wowzers, quite the TR, I almost felt the stale hot dorm air and the sweat dripping down my back while trying to sleep. good thing you were exhausted from the day's ride. Message therapy rocks.  Congrats and well done, Murray.



Thanks Moe.  It's so rough it's almost not English, but the I had a hard time keeping my fingers ahead of the words spewing forth in an effort not to forget any of the important details.  Like I said, I'll get a better version up, maybe tomorrow or Wednesday, but for now I think it's at least understandable.  Thanks again for the kind words and the donation.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 4, 2008)

Marc said:


> Thanks Moe.  It's so rough it's almost not English, but the I had a hard time keeping my fingers ahead of the words spewing forth in an effort not to forget any of the important details.  Like I said, I'll get a better version up, maybe tomorrow or Wednesday, but for now I think it's at least understandable.  Thanks again for the kind words and the donation.



I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 5, 2008)

It's lacking in pie charts, graphs, and tables.



Edit:  I mean circle chart, since the term "pie chart" is un-PC since not all cultures eat pie.  (They seriously told us this in HS)


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 5, 2008)

Great story Marc and thanks for riding and representing us for this great cause.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice TR...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 5, 2008)

Marc said:


> Well, I don't know if anyone is going to read through this, since it is 11 pages, but I'm making it available to whomever is interested.  I had to upload in two parts due to file size restrictions.
> 
> If you read any part of it, make sure to read the last paragraph of Part 2.  I've type it boldface and it is especially important if you donated.
> 
> ...



Great TR Marc, and one hell of an accomplishment from the sounds of it!  Congrats again on your great effort to support such a worthy cause!


----------



## roark (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats Marc.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Great TR Marc, and one hell of an accomplishment from the sounds of it!  Congrats again on your great effort to support such a worthy cause!


What he said!
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice, detailed report Marc!  And WTG!  Great effort for a great cause!


----------



## Marc (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone.  Fund raising is up to $3702 with the checks I have here on my desk.

I haven't seen much activity from the ski diva board... is anyone keeping them updated?  Especially the fact I rode into Ptown with the patch on my back?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> Thank you everyone.  Fund raising is up to $3702 with the checks I have here on my desk.
> 
> I haven't seen much activity from the ski diva board... is anyone keeping them updated?  Especially the fact I rode into Ptown with the patch on my back?


Oooof, I kinda dropped the ball on that part, but I did make good on my donation 
I'll post a reminder, keeping in mind that the SkiDiva board is reaaaaaaly slow in the summer.


----------



## Marc (Aug 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Oooof, I kinda dropped the ball on that part, but I did make good on my donation
> I'll post a reminder, keeping in mind that the SkiDiva board is reaaaaaaly slow in the summer.



It's cool, TC, you did more than your part with your own donation.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 8, 2008)

Marc, where did you end up with your donations?
Just curious, since its close to the closing date of donations.


----------



## Marc (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, my website isn't up to date yet... but so far, about *$8100*

Thanks again to all who donated!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Well, my website isn't up to date yet... but so far, about *$8100*
> 
> Thanks again to all who donated!



Since I'm too lazy to go back and look, what is the deadline for donating?


----------



## Marc (Sep 8, 2008)

October 1


----------

